
Beyond The Boundary - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/BeyondTheBoundary.html?HN_20140621
======
jcr
Great article Colin. Unfortunately, I read it quickly since I need to get
going, but I'll reread it again when I get home.

I did notice a small typo here: "Fil lI nTh eGaps"

~~~
ColinWright
Good catch! There's a bug in the link generation for the auto-cross-
referencing that I have yet to fix - thanks - I'll edit to work around that.

Cheers!

